
Event-driven investing: How I made 33x my money in two weeks - jorgenveisdal
https://medium.com/@JorgenVeisdal/event-driven-investing-inflection-points-and-how-i-made-33x-my-money-in-two-weeks-de6afe3eb9f6
======
sharemywin
I thought your were going to talk about a straddle options strategy.

A straddle is simply the purchase of an at-the-money call option and an at-
the-money put option with the same strike and expiry date. It is a net debit
transaction that a trader enters in should they expect a large move in either
direction in the near future.

Read more: Trading Volatility? Don’t Trade Stocks, Trade Options |
Investopedia [https://www.investopedia.com/articles/active-
trading/032515/...](https://www.investopedia.com/articles/active-
trading/032515/trading-volatility-dont-trade-stocks-trade-
options.asp#ixzz5TkLdOAvu) Follow us: Investopedia on Facebook

------
bllguo
I did some brief work in a hedge fund on special situations, which I think is
just a synonym for event-driven? It's been awhile and I'm no longer in
finance, wonder if any experts have insight to share here.

------
yanis_t
Thank you for sharing! Congratulations on your bet.

~~~
jorgenveisdal
thanks!

